# The Chunk Brothers - Secret Reaper Project



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I know I am not supposed to post pictures until everyone gets their presents, but hey, this ain't THAT forum, and I ain't posted anything new in a long time, even though I have been working overtime and full speed ahead for two months already, I got little to show for it. I have 6 or 7 projects in various states of completion, but few finished. So I decided to sit down and have a painting night so I could scratch a couple items off the list.

*The Chunk Brothers, Bloody Awful!*

This is a pair of chattering gemmy skulls, that have the wire between them and they say dumb stuff. I bought then on clearance back when I didn't know the diff between a gemmy and a boris, I thought I could hack them, but oh well. So anyways, they have been sitting in my closet for two+ years doing nothing, and kinda looking cheap. So I used some apoxie sculpt, monsterguts.com eyeball blanks, and some great stuff to scary them up. My victim says he/she "likes gore, the more the better" So these are dripping ripping rotten from the bottomof the headman's basket.

I used liquitex acrylics to paint these. Just four colors, Raw Umber (skull brown, Mars Black (a cooler black), dioxine purple, and acra scarlet orange for the fresh blood. You wont find a better color for fresh blood anywhere that can match the color and the intensity. Yeah I know it says orange but this is cut your hand open bloody blood red. These colors are more expensive, but a little goes a long way, and covers way better than the apple barrel or similar paints in the "craft section".

I was gonna cut the cords and just use them as hang-able skulls static props, but I figured I'd let the haunter who is getting them decide whether to cut the cord, or see if they like the banter.














































Thanks for looking!


----------



## lightningstruck (Jul 29, 2009)

*DC they look awsome I am sure the lucky one to get them will love them!!! Great Job!!*


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really great job on those DC.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*shivers* just ....creepy.....great job!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

holy freaking crap!those are amazing!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful job, DC! Do you have a "before" picture so we can can be even more impressed by the transformation?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Here what they look like before.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job DC..


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wicked cool transformation!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I bow to the corpse master


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I am officially now even more impressed


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome job


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job DC! They are sweet!!!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Really sweet they look 1000 times better. Any haunter would want those for sure


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Mmmmmmm bubbles. 

Totally gross and way cool!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks amazing


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool, DC, I knew when I saw who you got matched with, you were the right one for them!!! They will love it!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

oh no, busted!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, great corpsing job DC!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Totally awesome!! I love them. Great job on the paint - very fresh looking!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Fantastic job.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

DC, those are fantastic! Did the changes to the lower jaw affect the weight and movement? I know when I corpsed my Gemmy skulls (same pair) it made jaws kinda hang a little open. The tension on the jaw spring can be changed, there are three holes on the plastic lever that operates the jaw. It's typically on the loosest or medium setting. A little patience and a good pair of needle nose pliers is all that's needed.

Did I mention that was bloody awesome (pun intended)?! Damn that's shweet.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> DC, those are fantastic! Did the changes to the lower jaw affect the weight and movement? I know when I corpsed my Gemmy skulls (same pair) it made jaws kinda hang a little open. The tension on the jaw spring can be changed, there are three holes on the plastic lever that operates the jaw. It's typically on the loosest or medium setting. A little patience and a good pair of needle nose pliers is all that's needed.
> 
> Did I mention that was bloody awesome (pun intended)?! Damn that's shweet.


It does affect the jaw movement. I plan on tweaking the jaws before I ship them out. I was gonna just add a tiny rubber band to increase the tension, but what you did sounds interesting, tell me more!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Love the work in these. Reminds me of those muscle models.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Fantastic job!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the gemmy ones which are designed sorta between your "before and after" pics. Well I guess I gotta step up and add a little more of a scare factor for the pair. Great job on yours!! Even if they were just static skulls, anyone would be greatful to have them.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

DC, how'd that spring hack work out for ya?!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

shhhh. I haven't got to it yet!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yuck!!! I like them! Great work..


----------

